# 10g Plant Ideas



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i actually wanted to halt the breeding process since i dont want to overload any of my tanks, and try maximizing plant capacity in my 10g. any ideas on some good plants that i can easily find in my LFS?

so far i have an amazon sword centerpiece, a small anubias, and a few other unknown plants that i was given to by a friend. there are also a few guppies in there, but im planning to take them out and maybe add 3 or 4 cories.

thanks in advance!


----------

